# The best explanation of multiverse



## ambush80 (May 14, 2017)

The best explanation of Multiverse theory I've ever heard.  It's easier to understand but still hard to swallow. 




He expects all theories to be replaced by new ones, proving the old ones wrong.  Hurrah!


----------

